# Lionfish Buyers



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Are there any around in the local area?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I would like to see more of them in the market and less on our reefs, that's for sure!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I think its more of a novelty market. There just demanding to high of a price for something not too many people know about. The lion fish dip thats made here in town or was, absolutely sucks and I havent seen it or any lionfish on the menus in awhile


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Check with Flora Baka Yacht Club


----------

